# Hello, everyone.



## baileshe (Jan 31, 2016)

I already posted in the women's forum but figured I'd do so here to make it official. 

At the tender young age of 39 (I am now almost 41), I returned to the study of Northern Shaolin after a more than 15-year hiatus from the art. Prior to abandoning my training in my early 20s I studied the art quite seriously for only 2-3 years, so I am very much a novice. I am so excited to be back practicing and learning! I am in the guan 4-5 times per week, 2-4 hours at a go; and am preparing for my first-ever full-contact sparring competition which will happen in November of this year (I may do one or two smaller regional tournaments beforehand to get my feet wet, we'll see). Getting back into it was like riding a bike: a rusty, creaky bike with square wheels, but riding a bike nonetheless. 

I don't know how much I will post here as I am extremely busy: in addition to my rather intense MA training, I am an ADAPT-certified parkour coach and own my own parkour training company, a full-time high school French teacher, and a retired ballet dancer on faculty at the school attached to the company I used to perform with. But I am happy to lurk and read and learn from all the great experience gathered here. 

So, um... hi, I guess.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome to MT!  Feel free to come and go as you need to.  We just like to chat and we're always happy to hear other points of view and experiences.  Sounds like you have a lot you could share if you wish.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome along. Parkour? Please take time if you have, and start a thread. Would love to hear how Parkour has influenced film stunt work.


----------



## donald1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 1, 2016)

baileshe said:


> I already posted in the women's forum but figured I'd do so here to make it official.
> 
> At the tender young age of 39 (I am now almost 41), I returned to the study of Northern Shaolin after a more than 15-year hiatus from the art. Prior to abandoning my training in my early 20s I studied the art quite seriously for only 2-3 years, so I am very much a novice. I am so excited to be back practicing and learning! I am in the guan 4-5 times per week, 2-4 hours at a go; and am preparing for my first-ever full-contact sparring competition which will happen in November of this year (I may do one or two smaller regional tournaments beforehand to get my feet wet, we'll see). Getting back into it was like riding a bike: a rusty, creaky bike with square wheels, but riding a bike nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Wow it is lovely to have you aboard.. hey do you really train others in parkour? That is fantastic, you must have videos up, right? Good to have you here x


----------



## baileshe (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you for the kind welcome everyone. I'm flattered by the interest in parkour. I'd be happy to start a thread at some point (where to put it?); as to videos, I don't have much. I'm not much of a video person and usually when I am out training I don't think to turn on the camera. That's not really why I do it so making videos is the last thing on my mind until someone asks, and then I think, "Oh yeah, I should make a video," but then I forget...


----------



## GiYu - Todd (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome. 

I, too, returned to training at 39, after a multi-decade break.  I'm 45 now, and doing quite well at it, despite having a few of the standard aging issues keeping me from growing as fast as I'd like.

Good luck.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 2, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Junbu (Feb 3, 2016)

Just want to say hi I'm the new guy


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 3, 2016)

Junbu said:


> Just want to say hi I'm the new guy



Welcome along! Best start you're own thread


----------



## Junbu (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you I love to talk martial science I train in Michigan
And love sword and all that's built around it   Member of MSI


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome to MT baileshe, and Junbu.  Hope to hear more from both of you.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome and Hello !


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Buka (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome aboard to all the new folks. Hope you enjoy the place!


----------

